
My Famicase Exhibition 2020 - polm23
https://famicase.com/20/index.html
======
polm23
Famicase is an annual exhibition of Famicom (Japanese NES) cartridges for
games that don't exist. It's been going on for many years now and accepts
submissions from all over the world. If you click on a cartridge you can see
it in larger resolution, along with a description of the game (about half in
English and half in Japanese), and details about the creator.

Normally there's a physical exhibit in west Tokyo where you can actually see
all the cartridges. That didn't happen this year for obvious reasons, but you
can still enjoy all the cartridges online for this year and previous
exhibitions.

There's also a game jam called A Game By Its Cover where people make games
based on the cartridges. This is not run by the same people who manage the
exhibition and is conducated mainly in English, you can find more details on
their Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/agbicjam](https://twitter.com/agbicjam)

~~~
botolo
What do you mean "games that don't exist"? Are these fake games, demo games or
unreleased games?

~~~
polm23
There is no actual game, the label and description is all there is.

Carts that would be an advertisement for an existing game or event are
prohibited by the rules; I wouldn't be surprised if some had slipped through
but none come to mind.

